# 个 / 的



## Youngfun

据我所知，吴语里（苏州话、上海话、温州话等等）用“个”代替普通话的“的”。
但是，普通话里也有几个含“个”的说法，让我纠结为什么用“个”。
先说明一下，都是粗鲁话甚至脏话哦。

1）你个头
这个大概是我最常用的粗鲁话。
讲温州话的时候经常用，但是因为温州话“的”就是说成“个”的，我一直以为是“你的头”。结果，我发现普通话里是“你*个*头”很惊讶！
怎么理解这个“个”呢？

2）妈了个逼
大概是中国人的国骂吧 
怎么理解”了个“？ 好像不合语法吧……
是不是某个方言传到普通话的？或者，是不是，”妈妈的逼“的意思？


----------



## YangMuye

据说修饰助词，南方都是k系的，北方的是t系的。此外还有用量词、代词连接修饰语的。

1)2)
如果不是方言影响，大概原本是来自结果补语“V+O+个~”的结构吧。
感觉是一种很“慷慨的”“不纠结琐碎细节的”“激烈的”的语气。
“打个稀巴烂”“一口吃个胖子”

个人以为来自方言的可能性更大。


----------



## Ghabi

Hi! I don't know if it's related, but "verb+你個(死人)頭" is a formula used for retort in Cantonese. For example,

Husband: 老婆,我想換過架*車......
Wife: 換你個**頭,你架車買咗唔夠三個月,又換?!

*measure word used as definite article here
**measure word used as possessive particle here


----------



## SuperXW

I'm thinking 个 in 你个 could be a short form of 你这个/那个?
e.g. 打你个不听话的东西！ = 打你 这个 不听话的东西！
你个笨蛋！ = 你 这个 笨蛋！
你个猪头！ = 你 这个 猪头！
吃你个头！ = 吃你 这个 头！
我觉得并不能说“个=的”，因为“个”始终感觉是个量词，省略的只是前面的“这、那”而已。
在广东话中，这个量词仍然可以替换为其他量词。广东话本来就有省略“这、那”的习惯。
睇你條毛！ = 看你 那条 毛！
肥死你只死肥猪！ = 肥死你 这只 死肥猪！
……

另外：夹在动词和量词见的“变成”似乎可以省略。
打个稀巴烂！ = 打 成 一个 稀巴烂？
打你个稀巴烂！ = 给你 打成 一个 稀巴烂！
一口吃个胖子 = 一口 吃成 个胖子
……

另外 I don't think 妈了个逼 follow any grammar rule as it just a fixed vulgar expression. So don't many other vulgar expressions. 看你个鬼！ 管他个屁！……


----------



## ithaca.fox

个 is a quantifier in these situations.
个=一个
“你个混蛋”=“你是一个混蛋”，省略了动词
这=这个
“你这小人”=“你这个小人”
前一种用法语气更强烈


----------



## kareno999

Youngfun said:


> 据我所知，吴语里（苏州话、上海话、温州话等等）用“个”代替普通话的“的”。
> 但是，普通话里也有几个含“个”的说法，让我纠结为什么用“个”。
> 先说明一下，都是粗鲁话甚至脏话哦。
> 
> 1）你个头
> 讲温州话的时候经常用，但是因为温州话“的”就是说成“个”的，我一直以为是“你的头”。结果，我发现普通话里是“你*个*头”很惊讶！
> 怎么理解这个“个”呢？
> 
> 2）怎么理解”了个“？ 好像不合语法吧……
> 是不是某个方言传到普通话的？或者，是不是，”妈妈的逼“的意思？


你妈个B is more common. 个 here indeed means "的"  e.g. (操你妈个逼 ) 
The 了 in "妈了个B" is probably added for the sake of rhythm.


----------



## YangMuye

SuperXW said:


> I'm thinking 个 in 你个 could be a short form of 你这个/那个?
> ……
> 另外：夹在动词和量词见的“变成”似乎可以省略。


不必认为有什么省略了。


			
				YangMuye said:
			
		

> 据说修饰助词，南方都是k系的，北方的是t系的。此外还有用量词、代词连接修饰语的。


普通话可以有用代词、数量词连接修饰语的，比如“我*这*话”“人*这个*字”“吃得苦中苦方为人上人*这句*话”“我和他*两个*人”，但似乎没有用单用量词连接修饰语的。
我觉得这里多半是受方言影响。
此外，旧式的小说里，常用“你个~”表示“你这个~”或者“你一个”，前者多有嘲骂的语气，后者多有轻视的语气。
“好你个泼猴”
“你(一)个癞蛤蟆，也想吃天鹅肉？”

由此“个”可能发展为单独用做表语气的词。



SuperXW said:


> 另外：夹在动词和量词见的“变成”似乎可以省略。
> 打个稀巴烂！ = 打 成 一个 稀巴烂？
> 打你个稀巴烂！ = 给你 打成 一个 稀巴烂！
> 一口吃个胖子 = 一口 吃成 个胖子
> ……


不觉得是省略。“打成一个稀巴烂”听起来不太自然。“打得/的稀巴烂”倒是可以，但没有那种“不去考虑琐屑的细节”的感觉。
类似的，
　“把责任推*得/的*一干二净”
　“把责任推*了个*一干二净”
　“摔*得/的*七荤八素”
　“摔*了个*七荤八素”
数量词本身可能有点“个别的/特别的”的感觉。所以“个”常常用来引入一个补语。有些补语不用“个”很难进入句子。比如
　“打你*个*人仰马翻”
　“??打你的人仰马翻”
　“把你打得人仰马翻”
　“搅*他个*天昏地暗”(“他”字这里也虚化了，只是表语气)
类似数量词的结构往往可以导入一个补语，如
　“碰了一鼻子灰”
　“??溅了他身”、“溅了他一身(泥)”
由于“了个”经常连用，所以很有可能由此变成了一个单纯表达语气的标志，出现在某些地方。



> 另外 I don't think 妈了个逼 follow any grammar rule as it just a fixed vulgar expression. So don't many other vulgar expressions. 看你个鬼！ 管他个屁！…


妈*了个*逼。=妈逼
我*了个*去。=我去
喵*了个*咪。=喵咪
很显然，“了个”已经事实上用于类推产生一种强调结构，表达某种语气。


----------



## SuperXW

你说的对YangMuye。 
喵了个咪的~ My favorite 粗口 ever.


----------



## paul0707

1）个人最早是在香港电影上看到的，显然是从某些南方话并入到中文口语里来的。
2）"了个"结构在这两年大量出现在网络上，诙谐成分更多。例如“喵了个咪”，基本上是个感叹句，表示吃惊、郁闷等等。类似的还有“我勒个去”。
“妈了个逼”也类似，可以算是“妈逼”或者“你妈逼”这个传统国骂的柔和版。
总的来说，都是*口语*，分析句型似乎没什么意义。
希望有帮助。


----------



## kareno999

YangMuye said:


> 不必认为有什么省略了。
> 
> 普通话可以有用代词、数量词连接修饰语的，比如“我*这*话”“人*这个*字”“吃得苦中苦方为人上人*这句*话”“我和他*两个*人”，但似乎没有用单用量词连接修饰语的。
> 我觉得这里多半是受方言影响。
> 此外，旧式的小说里，常用“你个~”表示“你这个~”或者“你一个”，前者多有嘲骂的语气，后者多有轻视的语气。
> “好你个泼猴”
> “你(一)个癞蛤蟆，也想吃天鹅肉？”
> 
> 由此“个”可能发展为单独用做表语气的词。
> 
> 
> 不觉得是省略。“打成一个稀巴烂”听起来不太自然。“打得/的稀巴烂”倒是可以，但没有那种“不去考虑琐屑的细节”的感觉。
> 类似的，
> “把责任推*得/的*一干二净”
> “把责任推*了个*一干二净”
> “摔*得/的*七荤八素”
> “摔*了个*七荤八素”
> 数量词本身可能有点“个别的/特别的”的感觉。所以“个”常常用来引入一个补语。有些补语不用“个”很难进入句子。比如
> “打你*个*人仰马翻”
> “??打你的人仰马翻”
> “把你打得人仰马翻”
> “搅*他个*天昏地暗”(“他”字这里也虚化了，只是表语气)
> 类似数量词的结构往往可以导入一个补语，如
> “碰了一鼻子灰”
> “??溅了他身”、“溅了他一身(泥)”
> 由于“了个”经常连用，所以很有可能由此变成了一个单纯表达语气的标志，出现在某些地方。
> 
> 
> 妈*了个*逼。=妈逼
> 我*了个*去。=我去
> 喵*了个*咪。=喵咪
> 很显然，“了个”已经事实上用于类推产生一种强调结构，表达某种语气。


“打得稀巴烂”中的“得”在南方方言中也是用的k系 至少吴语是的 你所说的从“一个”演变而来缺乏有力的证据
“了个”用在动词后已经是固定的结构 而用在名词后至少零星几个例子 “妈了个逼”是最常见的 “我勒个去”是近年才在网络上流行的 “猫了个咪”我甚至是第一次听说
应该都是套用“妈了个逼”的结构 而"妈了个逼"应该还是从“妈个逼”演变而来 而不是“妈逼” 这里的“个”应该还是“的”的意思
“妈个逼”在北方口语是很常用的 “妈逼”很少单独出现 

Anyway 这段脏话说得很爽


----------



## Youngfun

我来挖四年前的坟啦！


Ghabi said:


> Hi! I don't know if it's related, but "verb+你個(死人)頭" is a formula used for retort in Cantonese. For example,
> 
> Husband: 老婆,我想換過架*車......
> Wife: 換你個**頭,你架車買咗唔夠三個月,又換?!
> 
> *measure word used as definite article here
> **measure word used as possessive particle here





SuperXW said:


> I'm thinking 个 in 你个 could be a short form of 你这个/那个?
> e.g. 打你个不听话的东西！ = 打你 这个 不听话的东西！
> 你个笨蛋！ = 你 这个 笨蛋！
> 你个猪头！ = 你 这个 猪头！
> 吃你个头！ = 吃你 这个 头！
> 我觉得并不能说“个=的”，因为“个”始终感觉是个量词，省略的只是前面的“这、那”而已。
> 在广东话中，这个量词仍然可以替换为其他量词。广东话本来就有省略“这、那”的习惯。
> 睇你條毛！ = 看你 那条 毛！
> 肥死你只死肥猪！ = 肥死你 这只 死肥猪！
> ……


这样看来把“你个头”理解成“你的头”纯粹是方言的影响，因为“个”和“的”的意思都用“个”字表达＊。
“你个死人头”，“你个笨蛋”，“你个猪头”都没问题，我会正确地理解成“你这个。。。”。

那么，在你俩看来，“头”的意思类似死人头，猪头，笨蛋之类的。
但是，你可以说：
你是一个笨蛋！
你是一个猪头！
你是一个死人头！

却不能说“你是一个头”。似乎，这个意思的“头”只能用在“你个头”。

＊吴语的“个”既是量词又充当“的”字：
你个车 = 你的车（车的量词不用“个”，这里的“个”意思等同于“的”）
你把车 ＝ 你的车（“把”为车的量词，这个用法类似粤语）
你个阿把车 ＝ 你的那辆车


----------



## Lamb67

顶你个肺, perk up your  lungs Cantonese  😄
Mandarin Monday: How to Talk About The Pollution With PG Tips Monkey Stickers


----------



## T.D

既然坟都挖开了。。。。。。
作为杭州人，杭州话里的”个“通常指的是“一个”或者“这个”，老实说与普通话没有太大区别。
比如：
你个姑娘儿窝里介噶乱 = 你*一个*女孩子家里怎么那么乱 = 你*这个*女孩子家里怎么这么乱。 （你字通常也会省略）
个老酒劲道啊没的 = *这个*酒（喝起来）没劲
个想法毛好 = *这个*想法很好

个字其实是可以作无意义的助词，用来使句子读起来更加上口。个人认为”你妈个逼“里面的个就是助词的用法。


----------

